# Source of 5# round glass jars near Minnesota



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, does anyone know where I could get 5# round glass jars near Minnesota? They're heavy so if shipped they need to be near by. Thanks


----------



## Okiebee (Jan 15, 2004)

Try this website. Hope it helps.

http://www.berlinpackaging.com/ContactUs/Locations/


----------



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Okiebee.


----------

